# Couple of questions - Car and Apartment



## expat007 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello there,

Couple of questions 
1- Car:
I am a new visitor and I appreciate any response.
I need your advice / input on whether I should sell my car or ship it to Abu Dhabi.
I am sure that somebody tried that before and has an experience with it. It is Mazda 3 Sport 2007- Would sell about 12k here and ship to UAE about 4 k without registration fees.. Will they register such car there ? Will it work or have issues with cooling. radiator, etc? 

2- Apartment:
I was given housing entitlement and I should be looking for an apartment. I want to avoid agency fees and look for one by myself when I arrive. What is the procedure there? Is there one with included appliances? What is the cost for 2 bedroom on Corniche Road?

Thank you


----------



## kickdiver (Jul 25, 2011)

*regarding car & rental*

We are moving from US in September, but only taking our Rover, as we are off-road buffs and can't wait to take it to the desert...now....it's not a new one, if it was..... I probably would have reservations, considering what I hear about the crazy drivers over there. Our second car we will sell prior departure. Regarding your do-it-youself rental hunt: I have read on multiple sites and forums that is in your best interest to use a properly licensed Realtor, preferably referred to by your company..... I'd rather be safe and bit the bullet and pay the commission. Just saying..


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Where are you shipping your car from? The price sounds high. I received a quote today from Schumacher Cargo Logistics for $1500 USD from New York to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He is quoting in dirhams. Keep in mind you will have to pay import fees which are a percentage and other fees. There is a very detailed thread in the dubai thread. Do a search for Canuck. He had a vehicle shipped from Canada and put up a detailed thread. 

Car is up to you. Not having a car payment is nice but a little car will be a tiny guy amongst alot of suvs going at brake neck speeds. If you are doig a long commute, think you will want a larger vehicle. 

Dont avoid the fees is my suggestion. Come and get a serviced hotel and decide where you want to live. Check dubizzle for prices.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## Akhyar (Sep 10, 2011)

that great Info thanks


----------

